

Kodak sues Apple, RIM - yread
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/14/kodak-sues-apple-rim/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Many reports ...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1052735>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1053262>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1053262>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1054900>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1053991>

<http://searchyc.com/kodak?sort=by_date>

Interestingly, no comments anywhere yet ...

